# 'ow bist? Ship shape and Bristol fashion.



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=========


----------



## Butterfield (Sep 20, 2005)

Excellent photos helium - what a lovely place! :happy:

Where in Bristolshire is it?


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^Right in the centre of town Along with the rest of the university, at the top of park street, you can't miss it. :yes:



1= Wills memorial tower

2= Saint Mary Redcliffe church

3= Portland square/Brunswick square


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=======


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

==========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

===========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

===========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=========


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool photos.Shame no pics of the docks though...


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^i'll guess i'll get started on that soon :shifty: :yes: but Thank you!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Bristol is a cool city, it has both great architecture and a great
social scene. 

Great city and excellent pics kay:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Thank you! kay:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=======


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

============


----------



## Butterfield (Sep 20, 2005)

Great photos again helium! Your comments are always rather infl_u_ential. :happy:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

==========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

==========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=============


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=======


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

------------


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice.Take few pics of the Avonmouth Docks and the warehouses around Victoria Street.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

kay: will do cap'n!


----------



## GreenwichSE10 (Oct 26, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful stuff Heels!:cheers: Man i love the West Country!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

kay: thank you.


----------



## bristolboy (May 31, 2007)

Great pictures! You have done the city proud!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

thank you, didnt think anyone looked here tbh :shifty: i'd take more but my lens is being fixed :| hno:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

bumpage :tongue2:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

This is the first time i've seen this thread....i don't know why i wasn't made aware of it sooner. 

Very nice pics helioid....well worth tuppence i think :yes: 

I like your commentary too......i didn't read it all, as it was far to rambling and incoherent....but i still _liked_ that you took the time. In my photo threads i'm far to lazy to give commentary....people can just bloody well figure it out for themselves. 

Anyway, where was i??....Ah yes...well done young sir.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

======


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

===========


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

well i've been forced to say this:

'wow theres some great pics!!! :happy: i love them,:banana: thak you helium :hug:'


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

indeed you have :yes: :sly:


----------



## Butterfield (Sep 20, 2005)

Great photos yet again Helium! kay:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=========


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh, the River looks very low...considering all the rain we've been having.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This one says it all:










Bah I wish we still had city centres like this in entirety (I know we do, just a shame about bombing raids and 1970s town planners).


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't believe I've only stumbled 'pon this thread now... great pictures and the commentary really makes the thread superb! Well done, and now I am going to follow the link for pictures of the very beautiful Bath.....


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Oh, the River looks very low...considering all the rain we've been having.


Its a tidal river :yes:



The Spliff Fairy said:


> This one says it all:
> 
> Bah I wish we still had city centres like this in entirety (I know we do, just a shame about bombing raids and 1970s town planners).


it used to be much more extensive too, (although i dont know if i should mention that in that pic there's... nvm :shifty



Taller said:


> I can't believe I've only stumbled 'pon this thread now... great pictures and the commentary really makes the thread superb! Well done, and now I am going to follow the link for pictures of the very beautiful Bath.....


:happy: kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll keep an eye on this thread and hope that new pics miraculously appear!!! :cheers2:

(and look forward to seeing it over in the new Urban Showcase for original pix! Just put in a request and they will move it over...)


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Still no pics of docks warehouses and factories?


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

havent really had time, they're sort of out of the way-ish from my usual haunts :shifty:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Heh heh, Great interior photos!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^=======


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Docks docks docks!Factories factories factories!Warehouses warehouses warehouses!
Please.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

nice


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

What a beatiful town! Great photos!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> Docks docks docks!Factories factories factories!Warehouses warehouses warehouses!
> Please.


soon! :yes:

any particular ones?


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

interesting city. It has some nice parts, but I guess beauty is not it's purpose


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

fettekatz said:


> interesting city. It has some nice parts, but I guess beauty is not it's purpose


you could say that :shifty: although it has loads of nice and very pretty areas (no bias there...) much more so than most UK cities :yes:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ if you say so 

manufacturing/habour cities have their own charme which doesn't come from 'standard beauty'


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

fettekatz said:


> ^^ if you say so


 :yes:



> manufacturing/habour cities have their own charm which doesn't come from 'standard beauty'


^^true, its very much a _juxposition_ :tongue3: :yes:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Bristol has some incredibly beautiful areas - it just gets over shadowed by neighbouring Bath in the beauty stakes is all.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=======


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

[=======


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots there Helium.I demand more!:yes:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

------------


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Now thats more like it.Take more photos of areas around the harbour.I love it.

Have those trains been cleaned and repainted?They looked quite rusty when I visited Bristol last summer.
Also isnt that 'suggestive looking crane' the first steam powered crane in the world?


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> Now thats more like it.Take more photos of areas around the harbour.I love it.
> 
> Have those trains been cleaned and repainted?They looked quite rusty when I visited Bristol last summer.
> Also isnt that 'suggestive looking crane' the first steam powered crane in the world?


Glad you liked it, sort of wished it was more harbour-y if that makes sense (but i am a cynic...):shifty: 

also i have no idea if they do it now, but you used to be able to ride a train along the railtracks there,

They quite possibly have repainted the trains but im not sure :doh:
as for the crane, it is i think :yes:


----------



## Butterfield (Sep 20, 2005)

Is it illegal to want to go to bed with a forumer's commentary? :happy:

More great photos Helium, I love the multi-coloured houses, tower block scenes and the red 'dinosaurs'! 

:banana:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Butterfield said:


> *Is it illegal to want to go to bed with a forumer's commentary?* :happy:
> 
> More great photos Helium, I love the multi-coloured houses, tower block scenes and the red 'dinosaurs'!
> 
> :banana:


so long as it isnt stapled to a child :yes:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

-------------


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

--------------


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

......


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Great stuff man

You went on a long walk it seems (i like how you dragged a friend along - i spot everything  ). 

Very interesting commentary as usual - do keep showing us more :yes:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Great stuff man
> 
> You went on a long walk it seems (i like how you dragged a friend along - i spot everything  ).
> 
> Very interesting commentary as usual - do keep showing us more :yes:



:happy:

in all fairness we did stop off and eat at a restaurant, and my friend was willing, as we both wanted to go to the same place (the shop _Here)_ :yes: but company is company y'know? twas nice  (you spotted the shadows i see )


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Shadow spotting is great hobby, you should take it up


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

im sure it comes in handy though :yes: have you seen that X-files episode where that man vapourises people with his own shadow (albeit accidentally bar one)?

if i took up shadow spotting as i hobby, i'd be much more aware of such things so i could avoid them just in case :yes:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I am not familiar with Bristol at all, and I am not familiar with England or even Europe, but I have looked at your first few pictures and I like them. It would be nice if I knew what you were talking about, to make this thread even more interesting, but I will be checking in on occasion to see what you post.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> I am not familiar with Bristol at all, and I am not familiar with England or even Europe, but I have looked at your first few pictures and I like them. It* would be nice if I knew what you were talking about,* to make this thread even more interesting, but I will be checking in on occasion to see what you post.


sorry :doh:, its best to just smile and nod, i guess im a SSC equivalent of a drunk hobo talking to passers by :shifty: 

but thanks for visiting :wave:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Great photos again however Id like to see more harboury ones!

:cheers:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

*Bridge Bridge Bridge*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice pics as usual Helius - i imagine the area around the Bridge, with its uber expensive houses and hilly environment is like Bristols version of Hampstead


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

well yeah  and there's an even richer area to the north of that.

(also there's an area to the north known as _the downs _which is a large expanse of fields (or heaths :|) rather like hampsteads' very own heath(s) (only with erm... a gorge :shifty also like Hampstead it shares a very similar _cottaging_ and _men romping in the woods_ history :shifty:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

What is it about heaths in affluent parts of town that attract _certain_ people to indulge in _certain_ acts? :dunno: 

'tis a strange world we live in.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

i guess the wooded park down by the local council estate doesn't have much charm to these people hno:


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

This alleyway always reminds me of amsterdam.

Lovely city still caught in between settling in Brizzle or going back to London???

What to do, What to do???


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

--------------


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

---


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

======


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=============


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

=========


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

-------


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

----


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pictures there Helium! The weather sure is crap and so are some of the views down by the Pithay but those pictures are great. Those new apartments above the new Harvey Nicholls by Castlemead look quite nice actually - now it's Castlemead Tower that looks a tad out of place.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## eyeam (Apr 6, 2006)

Great thread, enjoyed looking through the pics


----------

